# Puppies First Swim



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_
The puppies were 6 weeks old this weekend and it was time to introduce them to water and their first swim. We started at Sadawga Lake and ended up at Sherman Pond. These guys are so busy, inquisitive and afraid of nothing. They were a handful to watch compared to last year's litter. It was a gorgeous day and everyone and their brother were out to enjoy the day on the water. The pups kept running up under parked cars when we wanted them to take a nap so we could have our lunch. That was just too unnerving so we packed them up and moved to the pond; less activity and the dock is much farther from cars. 

We were happily surprised that everyone of the puppies voluntarily went in to swim on their own. Some were naturals and others needed a bit of guidance to get it right; but they were all troopers. Hank (purple ribbon boy) decided he loves water. He was in and out the most and splashed all over the place. 

We are also very pleased that they all rode in the car from place to place and not one of them got sick. I hope that they will continue to do as well as we further their training.





_


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

What a fantastic video...so well edited....music, captions, maps....and the best part POODLE PUPPIES!

Thanks .....your poodles are wonderful.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!! That is the cutest thing I think I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!!! Would you mind very much just packing them all up and mailing them to me!!!!!  Absolutely precious!!!

Seriously, what a great experience for those puppies...their future owners are truly going to be blessed by how well socialized they are and what great experiences they have had. Also, what a doll baby of a Momma they have...she is adorable!


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome! That totally made my morning. Thanks for sharing.

Greg


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

That was such a wonderful video of adorable puppies!


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

*Adorable!*

That was the cutest thing I have ever seen! Those are some great little puppies. I think it's time for me to take Diamond swimming now...


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my those are the cutest puppies I have ever seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Wow!!!*

Awwww, man...this video just made my day! We are definitely taking Sammi to the lake this summer, and I can't wait!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

KidWhisperer said:


> Awwww, man...this video just made my day! We are definitely taking Sammi to the lake this summer, and I can't wait!


_Oh, definitely!! You will have so much fun with him!! I would love to see some pics of Sammi going to the lake._


----------



## sillyspoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!! That video was so darling!!!!!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, fantastic video. This is why I could never have a litter of pups. You are so calm about everything, and I would panic about all the exposures, catching something from the water, people I don't know handling, and just the chance of them wandering off and getting hurt. I would be a basket case of worry.

I would be so worried about the things that they could catch that I could never have wonderful, well socialized dogs with great experiences under their belts at a nice, young age, like your beautiful litter. These pups are FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a wonderful, adorable video. So nice to see an entire litter with the desire/ability to swim. Cute, spunky, confident little munchkins! Way to go ladies on the litter.


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

What a great video! The editing is awesome and of course it helps that you have some adorable pups as the stars of the show


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is absolutely priceless! Thanks for sharing this exciting escapade with us!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Ladywolfe said:


> Wow, fantastic video. This is why I could never have a litter of pups. You are so calm about everything, and I would panic about all the exposures, catching something from the water, people I don't know handling, and just the chance of them wandering off and getting hurt. I would be a basket case of worry.
> 
> I would be so worried about the things that they could catch that I could never have wonderful, well socialized dogs with great experiences under their belts at a nice, young age, like your beautiful litter. These pups are FANTASTIC!!!


_I'm not the type to worry a whole lot, but if I or my sister had to do this alone, we would be hard pressed to want to. It is so much easier because there are two of us watching and chasing. We do know a lot of the people we run into at the lakes since we are very rural here. The ones we don't know, we keep an eye on; especially the children. The mother had to pry a puppy out of the arms of the toddler in the video. She picked that puppy up and wasn't going to let it go for love nor money. But, her mother gently got him away from her and handed him back to me. 
_


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

If anyone wants a standard pup they should go to YOU! Your puppies are socialized with your family and "the lake people", they are introduced to water and they have been introduced to the car....you guys do a fabulous job of breeding poodles...the video is just fantastic and I want to fly up to Vermont and play with all these well socialized pups! I love Grace, she is proof that poodles continue to be playful into adulthood....I can't remember if she was the one you bred to SNow last year....was Snow the Daddy this time?, I haven't been following too closely...anyway...have TOTALLY enjoyed all your documentation of your pups and breeding...you guys were born to do poodles!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Boy, did the kids have fun while the parents were away!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Dallasminis said:


> If anyone wants a standard pup they should go to YOU! Your puppies are socialized with your family and "the lake people", they are introduced to water and they have been introduced to the car....you guys do a fabulous job of breeding poodles...the video is just fantastic and I want to fly up to Vermont and play with all these well socialized pups! I love Grace, she is proof that poodles continue to be playful into adulthood....I can't remember if she was the one you bred to SNow last year....was Snow the Daddy this time?, I haven't been following too closely...anyway...have TOTALLY enjoyed all your documentation of your pups and breeding...you guys were born to do poodles!


_Thank you for such a wonderful compliment!
Grace is the one who was bred to Snow'd last year and this is a repeat breeding, so these babies are full brothers and sisters to Song and Angel. I have to say that this litter is more outgoing than last year's and Dianne and I can't help but wonder if that is because we had to hold three each in our jackets for two hours after they were born due to the emergency C-section. They have no fear of people or things._


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

as usual - your videos are wonderful! those puppies are so cute! and Grace is beautiful as ever!


----------

